# Do You Think Development Will Shut Down On The Bionic With These Upcoming Releases?



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just as the title states, what do you think will happen with development on the Bionic now that a new flagship for Motorola is being released tomorrow? Do you think Motorola will unlock the Bionic now? Do you think developers will focus on the Razr, Nexus, or stick with the Bionic? 
With that being said, thanks to all of the developers who have given us so much with the Bionic, considering they have so little to work with.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I dont think development will stop but i think it might slow, i dont think it will ever be unlocked. I have another upgrade in april so im not worried. I hope im wrong about everything but i'd rather not get my hopes up and then get all pissed . Are they selling bionics in stores again? I remember they got pulled about a month ago due to inventory issues or something. With all of these other phones being released right after the bionic I feel like they didnt give our phone a fighting chance.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope it dosent. The bionic is a great phone with alot of great potential still to come. I hope people don't give up on it.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

i think we will all be fine. what doesnt this phone do? Im not budging until quad core comes out. some people will jump ship but other will come aboard because the price for this will drop.


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

Development will slow that's for sure.
At this point we have very little as it is.
It's about the technology and the thrill and challenge.
Our superstar devs, will move onto the next best thing period.
For them it's like playing an xbox game, you need the new game like crack.
This is the way all hobbies go, now with the way our phones are not even phones anymore
Hand held computers they are.
Technology is moving so fast,we see a few new devices every six weeks.
I'll bet somewhere a team is sitting down right now trying to figure out the name of next months phone.
If this is your hobbie like mine, I'm saving for that one already.
It's moving faster and faster.
I look at it like, get the new one or be left behind.
Sick I know, but hey I work hard and take care or my family, a new hand held computer every 3 or 4.months not that bad.
Hope to see some of you on the nexus th3ory rom thread.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes the will stop. Sad....


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

We will see plenty of development for this device.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

i think everyones over reacting. yeah its a hobby but its one hell of an expensive one and not everyone can afford to snag a new phone every two months. We all compare everything to the D1 because in that, we had it all. 30 roms, 100's of themes, custom whatever. It was the first and it will never.... never.. be like that again. It started a electronic revolution or.. evolution.. no matter what phone you get.. 2 months later this topic will come up. live with what ya got because from now on, no matter what ya get, it will be the same.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

i don't think so as this phone is a monster, and we'll be getting ics early next year according to the panda...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> i think everyones over reacting. yeah its a hobby but its one hell of an expensive one and not everyone can afford to snag a new phone every two months. We all compare everything to the D1 because in that, we had it all. 30 roms, 100's of themes, custom whatever. It was the first and it will never.... never.. be like that again. It started a electronic revolution or.. evolution.. no matter what phone you get.. 2 months later this topic will come up. live with what ya got because from now on, no matter what ya get, it will be the same.


Very well put.


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't mean to come off like I was over reacting.
Just saying what was on the mind about the topic.

I understand not everyone are able to buy a new device every 6 months.
I just know how it is and these devs love a new toy.
Th3ory has said a few times now he is going to the nexus.
Don't matter what device, point is he is talking about it already.
Hacker also made a few.comments about the new device fund as he put it.
I think moto has a nice phone, but the unlocked bootloaded is a nice place for a dev to be.
Sure the bionic has a some more development potential.
Also I don't think they are all the same as a poster put it.
Maybe the moto phones because of the locked bootloader.
like the DROID x and the bionic.
But some of the stuff these devs.done with the thunderbolt was unreal.
I know Kajar, rummy and th3ory and others have done wonders with this locked bootloader.
How much can they beat that horse.
Anyway just rants of an old man. 
Peace.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I also think that the time everyone had with the og Droid was a long time compared to now, it was 8 or 9 months before there was any competition. I will say that when I got my droid2 there was 1 or 2 roms for months then all of a sudden 2nd init was discovered and within a couple Weeks there were tons of roms. Sadly I don't think it will be the case here as we have LTE radios in the mix which complicate things 1000 times,and it doesn't seem like a whole lot of devs picked up the bionic. On the tbolt we could flash radios.....now I'm just rambling, I really am pissed and I hope to god I'm wrong.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

With the SGN and the Razr coming out (and some HTC phone too, I think), Bionic development will, no doubt, lose some steam. The Razr is pretty much just a slight step up from the Bionic and it has a locked BL, so I can't see a huge exodus from the Bionic to the Razr. Plus, I would imagine that any progress made on one of the phones, would probably translate pretty easily to the other since the hardware is so similar (bootloader unlock excluded).

I think the SGN will probably sell quite well, but let's be realistic. How many users are going to go to the SGN, after just buying the Bionic, Razr or that HTC phone (whatever it is). The phone that the most of the masses have will be the phone that gets the most Dev support, that's kinda a no-brainer, but I don't see the Dev community completely avoiding any of these great new phones.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I also think that the time everyone had with the og Droid was a long time compared to now, it was 8 or 9 months before there was any competition. I will say that when I got my droid2 there was 1 or 2 roms for months then all of a sudden 2nd init was discovered and within a couple Weeks there were tons of roms. Sadly I don't think it will be the case here as we have LTE radios in the mix which complicate things 1000 times,and it doesn't seem like a whole lot of devs picked up the bionic. On the tbolt we could flash radios.....now I'm just rambling, I really am pissed and I hope to god I'm wrong.


According to Camel, LTE shouldn't really be that much of an issue. http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__159346
He knows his stuff when it comes to radios and such, so I tend to believe him. In IRC conversations I have heard that the reason there isn't a lot of interest in source built ROMS (ie. CM) right now is ICS. No one wants to spend a lot of time getting GB on a phone only to have ICS drop a few days after they get it working right and have to start all over.

I *MAY *get a SGN, but I fully intend to keep my Bionic as a backup. Although I will have a D2G for sale at that time.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Im still seeing quite a bit of interest in the DX.. so once the next best thing comes along I feel the Bionic will still get attention. Just my 2¢&#8230;

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> According to Camel, LTE shouldn't really be that much of an issue. http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__159346
> He knows his stuff when it comes to radios and such, so I tend to believe him. In IRC conversations I have heard that the reason there isn't a lot of interest in source built ROMS (ie. CM) right now is ICS. No one wants to spend a lot of time getting GB on a phone only to have ICS drop a few days after they get it working right and have to start all over.
> 
> I MAY get a SGN, but I fully intend to keep my Bionic as a backup. Although I will have a D2G for sale at that time.


right on. Sounds good to me,


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing will ever be like it was in the OG Droid days. The game has changed.

Android now has a commanding market share and spits out new phones as frequently as I drop deuces. So I'm saying two, maybe three per day.

Everyone will always jump ship to the next big thing. I got out of the x2 and got this through some clever shenanigans. Unless my ex-wife decides she doesn't want alimony anymore, or my boss gives me a raise, I'll be here a while.

Although I have to say, that Nexus is sexy. But as long as we get ICS I'll be content.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

There will always be someone working on it. Look at the dx/2/g for example, even now theres still roms for them (less for the global because not many got it but theyre still around).

Also, just because alot of dev's dont have the device doesnt mean alot. I dont have a bionic but I'm still work on it. It just requires having people that are willing to test for you and can give you logcats when needed. It makes it alot harder (and more frustrating since you have to wait on someone else) but it is still possible...

Will have to wait and see how similar the Razr is before really being able to say that development will stop. If its like with the Bionic/D3, you can swap some files out and it works on either device.

Some people will always jump to the newest/best thing but there will always be people stick with what they currently have. I'm stuck with my d2g until august but even if i wasnt I wouldnt trade it for anything but a D3 (love my physical keyboard). I wouldnt mind having a GNex or Razr but I dont care enough about either to spend $700 on it out of contract even if I had it.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I myself see this device slowing down development just because of where it finds itself; it is a flawed device that many users are discontented with. I most certainly see a mass exodus to the Nexus, simply because we have not had such an open phone with decent specs in a while. That device is garnering a lot of attention, from developers and regular users alike. This could be a OG Droid Redo; Hell, the Nexus S has had plenty of ROM and Kernel developments.


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I see the OG Droid with a lot of development, so I ended up picking one up on the cheap for a backup phone. Of course ddevelopment will slow, but never halt.

But I may jump ship for the GNS, just because data drops are super inconvient for me. It's getting to that point where it interferes with my phone using ability.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

as i understand it, ics is not going to be a radical change from aosp and CM will not have to be rewritten or anything. they follow adroid standards, etc... once source is dropped for framework it will be a matter of looking at those things that do go wrong and of course pulling it for each device (i don't understand how much each devices hardware and code matters to framework but assume if source for device has been released and CM has already added then it shouldn't be a lot of trouble from there.

Not alot of trouble, i say.... aren't I the expert (no) - I can't help at all but am so quick to say all this.... I'm supposing it... Take it with a grain of salt









It will take time but I think ICS transition once code is released will be fairly xyz, I can walk to the end of the block in 15 minutes if the dog doesn't run away, a neighbor doesn't stop me, and a stranger doesn't stop for directions. Walking to the end of the block DOES require, in my neighborhood, dealing with each of those things. A CM9 rom is the same. There will be some that sprint to the end of the block, screw the neighbors and the dog. (NOT ACCEPTABLE)

I am rambling.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

The Thunderbolt was locked down like an SOB.... this nut will crack too


----------



## chaotikcore (Aug 11, 2011)

development will continue.i agree that new tech is like crack.but to devs its not for the most part cracking every new device.it's about the challenge of cracking something they say is unbreakable.at least to a good dev it is.most of them dont jump ship.they still develop for most phones as a side project.if everyone is afraid of the bionic losing support it's not difficult to learn to build roms for these devices.cvpcs,koush,and the likes have already made it easy for us.


----------

